# heading down to myrtle beach



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Im heading down with the family in two weeks and am bringing the kayak and plan on doind some sharking from the kayak and beach. what else could i expect or fish for while im down there. btw any cobia, king macs, spanish macs, redfish etc being caught


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

you can't shark fish in horry county, from the surf anyway. they are catching kings off the piers. redfish...not so much. some whiting and some pomps are being caught out of the surf.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

c0ch3s3 said:


> you can't shark fish in horry county, from the surf anyway. they are catching kings off the piers. redfish...not so much. some whiting and some pomps are being caught out of the surf.


how fast is the action and what about after dark? and how do the local authorities distinguish shark fishing from any other fishing


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The law says you can't land/catch a shark in Horry County. Once you ID it as a shark you have to cut the line.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> The law says you can't land/catch a shark in Horry County. Once you ID it as a shark you have to cut the line.


so if i caught it in the kayak then brought it to shore for pics then released it it would be against the law?


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

btw what are the chumming laws


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sec. 5-7. Fishing from shore or pier.
It shall be unlawful for any person involved in attempting to catch or take, or catch or take any shark or other marine animals that may endanger the public from any fishing pier, or any beach within the unincorporated limits of shore or any coastal waters where one may fish within this county. Any person(s) who baits, fish for, or otherwise attract sharks or other marine animals that may in danger the public within one (1) mile of the beach or any coastal waters are in violation of this ordinance. All fishermen shall release at time of recognition any and all fish or other similar type animals that may pose any danger to any beach goers, sunbathers, swimmers or any other person where the fish or animal is caught. This prohibition is in effect from March 1st to November 30th each year.
(1) Any person(s) who surf fishes or fishing of any type from a pier or beach, at any time of the year, shall not fish in a manner that presents an unsafe condition to any beach goers, sun bathers, swimmers, or any other person and shall keep a safe distance from the for said.
(2) County jurisdiction extends to one (1) mile in the Atlantic Ocean and includes all beaches and Piers. (S.C. Code 1976, § 5-7-140 and § 5-7-150)
(Ord. No. 104-07, § 1, 6-19-07)


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

thank you
hows the water clairity im thinking of spearfishing and snorkeling while im down there. any good places reachable from the beach


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

do you think i should catch several sharks with just baits out no chum?
also are there large bunker schools down there? and how should i try and catch kings?
sorry for all the questions


----------



## AnotherWVTourist (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow. Exactly what part of shark fishing is completely and totally illegal did you not understand from the previous posts? You should not be fishing for sharks in Myrtle Beach under any circumstances. 

If you want to shark fish, it is my understanding you have to go to the next county south.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

AnotherWVTourist said:


> Wow. Exactly what part of shark fishing is completely and totally illegal did you not understand from the previous posts? You should not be fishing for sharks in Myrtle Beach under any circumstances.
> 
> If you want to shark fish, it is my understanding you have to go to the next county south.


ok just read the laws thouroughly sorry. why is it such a big deal down there. all i saw was unlawfull, pier, and beach and assumed the least. oh well. so i guess 3 miles is the least distnace? thats to far to paddle anyways


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Clouserkid1 said:


> ok just read the laws thouroughly sorry. why is it such a big deal down there. all i saw was unlawfull, pier, and beach and assumed the least. oh well. so i guess 3 miles is the least distnace? thats to far to paddle anyways


The county thinks catching a 5-10' shark in broad daylight might scare some tourists away. Drive south past Garden City Beach and shark away. 

Myrtle Beach's water is usually pretty dirty, but occasionally it's pretty clear.

People pin rig for kings off the piers. You can net menhaden off the piers when a school wanders by.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> The county thinks catching a 5-10' shark in broad daylight might scare some tourists away. Drive south past Garden City Beach and shark away.
> 
> Myrtle Beach's water is usually pretty dirty, but occasionally it's pretty clear.
> 
> People pin rig for kings off the piers. You can net menhaden off the piers when a school wanders by.


i can see there reasoning as ive seen the look on tourists eyes when i pull them on the beach or pier here in virginia beach


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

is the bite fairly fast now? and how should i fish for the cobia?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Not many cobia around, or at least people keep the reports of them quiet. A pin rig for kings catches most of the cobia we see off the pier. Down in Florida they toss big bucktails at them, might want to have a rod rigged with one if you see one.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Not many cobia around, or at least people keep the reports of them quiet. A pin rig for kings catches most of the cobia we see off the pier. Down in Florida they toss big bucktails at them, might want to have a rod rigged with one if you see one.


so if theres no bigger fish around what other small-med size fish are willing to bite now. thanks for all the help btw


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Shrimp or sand fleas will pick up all kinds of stuff. #2 bronze J hooks on a bottom rig. Flounder are here if you fish structure. Live mullet, menhaden, mud minnows.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Shrimp or sand fleas will pick up all kinds of stuff. #2 bronze J hooks on a bottom rig. Flounder are here if you fish structure. Live mullet, menhaden, mud minnows.


stuff like pomps, whiting, spot? hows the pomp bite ive only caught small ones


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep. The pomps seem to be hit or miss, if you find fleas, coquina clams, and clear water you might find 'em, or they might not come around. I'm still new at chasing them so I can't help too much.

Of course a few fat pomps on a tide change can make things look pretty good.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i would suggest casting metal lures from your kayak. U can catch Spanish mackerel and bluefish. bring some krocodile spoons, kastmasters, hopkins, and other metal or tin lures. pier fishing is highly reccomended. bottom fishing with light tackle is all u really need. 
the south jetty of MI at huntington beach state park is a great place to fish and u an shark fish here(its in Georgetown county). bring surf rods(8 to 10 foot for best results). a reel that can survive dunking may be a good idea as the waves do splash really high sometimes


as for sharking, just don't bother to try it unless ur in Georgetown county. keep in mind that myrtle beach is a very popular tourist destination and authorities are very sensitive about a shark scaring ppl away. eventhough the world record tiger shark was caught off cherry grove pier decades ago(that was when it was allowed).

pm me if u want mroe specifics(pierandsurf or stripersonline)


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I would suggest taking your kayak in the inland waters of Murrells inlet and chase some reds and flounder. Much more exciting then catching spot from the surf...Just my opinon


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

justinfisch01 said:


> I would suggest taking your kayak in the inland waters of Murrells inlet and chase some reds and flounder. Much more exciting then catching spot from the surf...Just my opinon


ive caught both of them here(im guessing i should use the same tactics i use here?)


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Gulp shrimp are always good, soft plastics and Johnson spoons


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

north myrtle beach life guards are idiots and if you even go out a ways in a yak they want to play bay watch and start hollering like your in danger......guess it makes em feel speciual..go out late in after noon and fish.......leave the shark part off of "fish" let them prove what species you were targeting. i caught a 5 foot sandbar on the beach at n.myrtle by casting a live menhaden right back into the school i snagged it from.the tourist loved it!!!! 

the laws intent i assume is to prevent the ignorant from learnning the truth that the strand is one hell of a shark haven!! the shallow crescent is a harbor for bait schools and sharks to feed in!! i want that guy who made that law to tell me i cant fish for what i want to fish for....like nugent said...that guy is a punk and ill fish like i want to!!


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

pogey moe said:


> north myrtle beach life guards are idiots and if you even go out a ways in a yak they want to play bay watch and start hollering like your in danger......guess it makes em feel speciual..go out late in after noon and fish.......leave the shark part off of "fish" let them prove what species you were targeting. i caught a 5 foot sandbar on the beach at n.myrtle by casting a live menhaden right back into the school i snagged it from.the tourist loved it!!!!
> 
> the laws intent i assume is to prevent the ignorant from learnning the truth that the strand is one hell of a shark haven!! the shallow crescent is a harbor for bait schools and sharks to feed in!! i want that guy who made that law to tell me i cant fish for what i want to fish for....like nugent said...that guy is a punk and ill fish like i want to!!


id really like that lifeguard to try and come get me. are they considered law enforcement or could you just flip em the bird and keep going.
and ill tell you right now like hell im cutting my line off ANY fish. and very true prevent tthe ignorant from learning the truth


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Clouserkid1 said:


> id really like that lifeguard to try and come get me. are they considered law enforcement or could you just flip em the bird and keep going.
> and ill tell you right now like hell im cutting my line off ANY fish. and very true prevent tthe ignorant from learning the truth


They can't but they have a walkie talkie to call the beach patrol who can.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

if u do catch a shark- DONT CAUSE ATTENTION!!!! if if just a tiny one(lets say 20 inches or smaller, just quickly toss it back into the water b4 anyone notices). if u do hook up with a 3 foot or bigger cut ur line. to someone with some fishing experience if u are clearly sharking we can tell. most fisherman wont turn u in, but tourist will attract ppl(out of a crowd, someone might turn u in)


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Clouserkid1 said:


> thank you
> hows the water clairity im thinking of spearfishing and snorkeling while im down there. any good places reachable from the beach


not likely. i have tried wearing goggles in the surf, water visibility maybe 2 yards at best


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

if you shark fish i can say you will be saying one thing im going to need a bigger boat and wallett cause they are big and they will fine you down there for shark fishing


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

all the "im better than the fishing and safety laws" attitudes are just wonderful to see. <------ sarcasm. just fish and have fun. that's what its all about, anyway.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> not likely. i have tried wearing goggles in the surf, water visibility maybe 2 yards at best


better than up here-probly 3 foot last week when i went spearing. but what will they do if i go TO far out in the kayak come and get me. i mean im responsible for myself only right?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They have the authority to call you back if they think it benefits your safety. No need to cause any problems, stupid law or not, illegal is illegal.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> They have the authority to call you back if they think it benefits your safety. No need to cause any problems, stupid law or not, illegal is illegal.


its a law?
also any waves? was gonna bring the board


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

imo bring the kayak. u could cast lures from it along the beach or fish the areas in the marsh where anglers with actual boats cant reach.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Clouserkid1 said:


> its a law?
> also any waves? was gonna bring the board


waves are hit or miss. but, again, the lifeguards wont let you surf where people are swimming. its a law. you have to go in the a.m., p.m., or where there are no lifeguards. but then the beach patrol could still get ya.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

c0ch3s3 said:


> waves are hit or miss. but, again, the lifeguards wont let you surf where people are swimming. its a law. you have to go in the a.m., p.m., or where there are no lifeguards. but then the beach patrol could still get ya.


so its a law that i cant paddle a kayak where i want? dang thats a messed up law


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Clouserkid1 said:


> so its a law that i cant paddle a kayak where i want? dang thats a messed up law


in the marsh u can paddle all u want


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

clouserkid, i went out in a yak last sept. in n.myrtle and i was out about as far as the cherrygrove pier.i just put out a pogie and started drifting..next thing i hear is whistles and pamela anderson want to be waving a red chunk of plastick! no kidding. i got close enough to hear her and she was telling me to get in there...now!!! i laughed shot her the one finger salute and kept on my way. 10 min later a nmb cop on a 4 wheeler started hollering. this time i figured enough already so in i went.

here is how it was explained to me: they have too many kids in close to watch and that having to watch me took there concentration off of the kids which were in much closer.something like being the same reason they dont let peiople swim out to far. i informed them that i would gladly sign a release.i was serious but they didnt like that comment. the next a.m. i took a chance on trying to get 3 miles out before starsky and hutch got to work. half way out i chickened out!!!hahahaha....i went up the beach as far as i could and fished around the jetty. it was dangerous there but i guess to please the law..........


----------



## dhigital (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey all, i'm new to the forum and i'm new to myrtle beach. Will be heading down from Maryland tomorrow and will be staying for a week and want to try a little fishing. was wondering if anyone can tell of good places to fish in the surf / pier? and if anyone wants to meet up. heard good things about fishing in the carolinas.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've fished all over the Grand Strand, and I'd say it is usually easier to just stick with the piers. The beach is long and gently sloping without much definition so surf fishing for anything larger than whiting requires longer casts than other areas. I took a kayak with me last year (the tourist season was over so the lifeguards weren't out any more) and had some fun paddling around. I tried bottom rigging out of the yak but without an anchor I just drifted all over the place and caught nothing. I also tried yakking a bait out one night for some biter action, to no success. I think that the potential $500 fine and confiscation of all equipment (if you have tackle in your car, the police can even seize your car) makes surf sharking not worth the time or trouble. Drive north into NC and fish there.

As far as the piers go, pin rigging is a safe bet if you want good people and a good atmosphere (mostly) free of drunks and clumsy novices. I've fished with a "big drum" rig and a chunk of spot after the pin rigs come down and gotten a mixed bag of rays and small to medium sharks. Occasionally a larger shark will hit on one of the king baits. You can play him to the pier, but gaffing or netting constitutes "landing" and could incur punishment.

Evan


----------

